# Fi or Fe?



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

Hello, I was just wondering...do you see signs of Fi-ness or Fe-ness in my behavior?

Reasons I think I'm Fi 
-I often go to a very popular website. There, I often have to deal with nazis and communists and most of the time, they talk about antiracism, racism, the jewish plot, conspiracies, exploitation of labour etc... and I can't help but provoke them, even if I don't really have anything to say/I know little about the current subject (and I'm pleased to learn things, even if it comes from a very subjective point of view). This is why they call me a pathetic and ignorant whiner who's led by his emotions...and the feeling is mutual but everytime I tell them they're just as bad as me, they ignore it. 
(maybe I just like to contradict people)
-Talking about politics, I sometimes have super edgy comments : "they can all f*ck off and die", "they don't deserve to speak their mind" or I insult my political opponents, I don't know if it's pure hatred or if I just want to provoke and speak my mind, once again. I know it's damn stupid to say people who don't think like me should die (if they have certain ideas, then we should think about it and if we kill all those who don't think like us, we would live in a boring world with no more ideas to defend/attack/promo/criticize in a very ironic way) but I do it anyway.
-I remain in touch with what I want for myself and what motivates me : food, beer...I can't stop or with lots of difficulty. 
(talking about beer : when I was younger, I was constantly trying to know my limits and I wanted to know if the effects of beer on the mind were real or if it was just placebo bullshit)
-Too impulsive. Example : when I was still at school and I had some homework to do, I was so lazy and unwilling to try to understand that it infuriated me, I felt like a useless and stupid person. I often ended up punching something (the wall, my face, kicking some books or objects etc...). I'm not proud of this behavior at all.

Reasons I think I'm Fe
-Even though I have those "I don't really want to stay with you, bye" moments, I'm sometimes afraid of the reaction of other people : I don't want them to hate me, I want them to appreciate me, even if I act like a cunt
-When someone is sad, I usually want to cheer him or her up but I'm often too lazy or shy to do anything
-I sometimes don't know how to react to some situations and I don't seem to care/be aware of social norms. For example, when a girl is trying to flirt with me (for real or not...), when someone is yelling at me, when I hear something such as 'XXX died!' Moreover, at school, I was seen as a weirdo and a potential psychopath. I remember when I was something like 16 or 17, I almost laughed at this picture http://static6.businessinsider.com/image/57d2863ddd0895d2308b45fc-2297/ap_72060801062.jpg because it reminded me of another picture (a 'funny picture'). Because of this kind of inappropriate and unpredictable reactions, I had some hard time with my classmates and friends.

Any thoughts? Thanks.


----------



## cuddle bun (Jun 2, 2017)

I think you're relying too much on inaccurate stereotypes like "Fi is selfish and Fe isn't"

The thing that helped me disambiguate Fi and Fe most accurately is facial expressions and body language. Fi facial expressions and body language are a lot more subtle because emotions are an internal thing for Fi users and we usually make a conscious decision to share that info; broadcasting our emotions doesn't just happen automatically. Fe facial expressions and body language are a lot more vivid and they do that without even realizing it. There's a video floating around the internet "Buzz Aldrin Makes Faces While Donald Trump Talks About Space" - to me that looks like a perfect example of Fe facial expressions just happening automatically without a conscious decision to share it. And a good example of Fi would be Spock's facial expressions in Star Trek original series ... he's expressive about his emotions but in a subtle way. Jim in The Office tv show is also a good Fi example. Michael in The Office looks Fe.


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

cuddle bun said:


> I think you're relying too much on inaccurate stereotypes like "Fi is selfish and Fe isn't"
> 
> The thing that helped me disambiguate Fi and Fe most accurately is facial expressions and body language. Fi facial expressions and body language are a lot more subtle because emotions are an internal thing for Fi users and we usually make a conscious decision to share that info; broadcasting our emotions doesn't just happen automatically. Fe facial expressions and body language are a lot more vivid and they do that without even realizing it. There's a video floating around the internet "Buzz Aldrin Makes Faces While Donald Trump Talks About Space" - to me that looks like a perfect example of Fe facial expressions just happening automatically without a conscious decision to share it. And a good example of Fi would be Spock's facial expressions in Star Trek original series ... he's expressive about his emotions but in a subtle way. Jim in The Office tv show is also a good Fi example. Michael in The Office looks Fe.


About my facial expressions...well, I think it is neutral, most of the time. I can make some grimaces, just like Aldrin, especially when I hear something I disagree with but it's natural and I think I'm aware of it when this happens. Sometimes, people assume I'm angry or sad because of my facial expressions (and well, most of the time, I am) but sometimes, I have this 'scary stare' even though I'm not trying to convey a message. I know nothing about body language so I won't talk about it.


----------



## cuddle bun (Jun 2, 2017)

TheCrimsonKing said:


> About my facial expressions...well, I think it is neutral, most of the time. I can make some grimaces, just like Aldrin, especially when I hear something I disagree with but it's natural and I think I'm aware of it when this happens. Sometimes, people assume I'm angry or sad because of my facial expressions (and well, most of the time, I am) but sometimes, I have this 'scary stare' even though I'm not trying to convey a message. I know nothing about body language so I won't talk about it.


Initially that sounds Fi to me....not a full absence of facial expressions, just more subtle, with more conscious decisions to make facial expressions instead of having it happen at an unconscious level. resting bitch face is also very common among Fi people ... our neutral facial expression confuses people into thinking we are feeling something specific that might not match what we are actually feeling.


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

cuddle bun said:


> Initially that sounds Fi to me....not a full absence of facial expressions, just more subtle, with more conscious decisions to make facial expressions instead of having it happen at an unconscious level. resting bitch face is also very common among Fi people ... our neutral facial expression confuses people into thinking we are feeling something specific that might not match what we are actually feeling.


"our neutral facial expression confuses people into thinking we are feeling something specific that might not match what we are actually feeling"
Not really. The 'pokerface' is my 'natural face' (no shit, how can you smile most of the time?) but in my opinion, I'm quite good at letting people know when I'm slightly pissed off, angry, happy, sad. But clearly, most of the time, I have this 'neutral/pissed off face', unless I see a cute chick (for example) or I'm doing something fun.


----------



## cuddle bun (Jun 2, 2017)

TheCrimsonKing said:


> "our neutral facial expression confuses people into thinking we are feeling something specific that might not match what we are actually feeling"
> Not really. The 'pokerface' is my 'natural face' (no shit, how can you smile most of the time?) but in my opinion, I'm quite good at letting people know when I'm slightly pissed off, angry, happy, sad. But clearly, most of the time, I have this 'neutral/pissed off face', unless I see a cute chick (for example) or I'm doing something fun.


Yeah that sounds Fi to me, assuming you are making a conscious decision to let them know what you are feeling (and your choice of words there makes me think it is a conscious decision, "good at") - if you think your emotions are broadcast without any conscious decision on your part then I could be convinced you're more Fe.


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

So you think I'm Fi and not just Fe inf?
Wow, I always thought I was a Ti person...


----------



## Liove (Sep 16, 2017)

ISTP Inferior Fe


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

Fi user and now Fe inf user...
I swear to god, someday I will add some polls.


----------



## Liove (Sep 16, 2017)

TheCrimsonKing said:


> Fi user and now Fe inf user...
> I swear to god, someday I will add some polls.


Fe = Extrinsic Interpersonal Motivation = You-all, They, Them

Fi = Intrinsic Intrapersonal Motivation = Me, Myself, I


Pick one.


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

Liove said:


> Fe = Extrinsic Interpersonal Motivation = You-all, They, Them
> 
> Fi = Intrinsic Intrapersonal Motivation = Me, Myself, I
> 
> ...


Easy. 
In front of others/how other people perceive me : Fi
When I'm alone and I think about others : a sad Fe guy because nobody likes and accept him


----------



## Liove (Sep 16, 2017)

TheCrimsonKing said:


> In front of others/how other people perceive me : Fi
> When I'm alone and I think about others : a sad Fe guy because nobody likes and accept him


In front of *others*, how *other people perceive you* is Fe.

Alone, *nobody* likes or accepts you is also Fe.


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

How so, lad?


----------



## Liove (Sep 16, 2017)

TheCrimsonKing said:


> How so, lad?


Fe = Extrinsic Interpersonal Motivation = You-all, They, Them

The cause of your feelings are people outside of yourself.


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

I gotta admit.


----------



## Liove (Sep 16, 2017)

TheCrimsonKing said:


> I gotta admit.


What you perceive as 'subjective' is your Ti's independence and objectivity.


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

Liove said:


> What you perceive as 'subjective' is your Ti's independence and objectivity.


Is being picky and lazy af because you don't want to be seen as a useless idiot common among Ti users?
I'm quite ironic, I love to criticize things, contradict people and see flaws and incoherences (according to me) in other people's actions, goals and remarks but I don't really like to think about things I'm not interested in (while other people just try to obey and ponder)


----------



## Liove (Sep 16, 2017)

TheCrimsonKing said:


> Is being picky and lazy af because you don't want to be seen as a useless idiot common among Ti users?


Common among Ti-Doms, but not exclusive to.




TheCrimsonKing said:


> I love to criticize things, contradict people and see flaws and incoherences (according to me) in other people's actions


Ti-Se + Fe-Inferior


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

Liove said:


> Common among Ti-Doms, but not exclusive to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, thank you, man.

Anyone else?


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

I voted Fi cuz your Fe reasons are more Fi related actually.


----------

